
Ask HN: How to learn trading of options, commodities etc as a data scientist? - newyankee
As the title suggests. I am a data scientist interested in doing some amateur trading. Although i understand finance at a high level decently i am not sure if i can translate my R&#x2F;Python and data skills to be an effective trader.<p>Is there an open course roadmap that can help.<p>Besides, is it even possible to make some money as an individual trader not working on the street ?<p>Would love to learn the opinions of someone in the field.
======
db48x
As I understand it, data scientists learn by the same methods as other types
of humans.

